# Ubuntu booting issues.



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 6, 2018)

Last night i decided to install ubuntu on half of my laptop's hdd then windows XP on ther other half. Now, i can't boot into Ubuntu, windows boot manager gives me no options and the laptop defualts to booting into windows. I cant access Ubuntu at all. Please Help!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2018)

8bitgamer757 said:


> Last night i decided to install ubuntu on half of my laptop's hdd then windows XP on ther other half. Now, i can't boot into Ubuntu, windows boot manager gives me no options and the laptop defualts to booting into windows. I cant access Ubuntu at all. Please Help!



Need more info. Where you able to access Ubuntu before you installed Windows XP? Also, what software did you use to partition? Ubuntus?


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ubuntu worked just fine before installing XP. I used windows partition on the install CD to make a partition for XP.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2018)

8bitgamer757 said:


> Ubuntu worked just fine before installing XP. I used windows partition on the install CD to make a partition for XP.



Okay it has been several years since I have done the dual boot thing with Windows. Most likely when you installed Windows you overwrote the master boot record.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 6, 2018)

You need to boot with the liveCD/usb stick again and repair the boot loader, grub:
https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd

Windows will delete it in favor of the XP loader, who of course only supports Windows.
Please use the latest LTS, there is no need to use 16.04 over 18.04.


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (Dec 6, 2018)

is there a way to update to 18.04 from inside 16.04?


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10


----------

